# Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage Fall. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## tiny jupiter (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey, is anyone thinking of going to Northwestern in the fall?


----------



## civetta (Mar 28, 2018)

tiny jupiter said:


> Hey, is anyone thinking of going to Northwestern in the fall?



have you been accepted? I had my interview but haven't heard back yet, so I'm out.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 28, 2018)

Northwestern takes forever to notify people. You can look up the forum posts from 2 years ago. I didn't get rejected until July. But you aren't out of the running yet. Their waitlist doesn't involve telling you that it exists or that you're on it, they simply don't reject you.


----------



## civetta (Mar 28, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Northwestern takes forever to notify people. You can look up the forum posts from 2 years ago. I didn't get rejected until July. But you aren't out of the running yet. Their waitlist doesn't involve telling you that it exists or that you're on it, they simply don't reject you.


yeah, I've read that NU doesn't usually notify their waitlisted or rejected students, but it's almost a month after they've notified at least one person according to the spreadsheets, so I already lost my hope


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## tiny jupiter (Mar 28, 2018)

civetta said:


> have you been accepted? I had my interview but haven't heard back yet, so I'm out.


Oh yeah. I got my acceptance on March 2nd.


----------



## civetta (Mar 28, 2018)

tiny jupiter said:


> Oh yeah. I got my acceptance on March 2nd.


congratulations! are going to accept the offer?

I had a really awkward interview so I knew that I’m gonna be rejected, no shock that they hadn’t offer me an admission. their program seemed very interesting.


----------



## tiny jupiter (Mar 28, 2018)

civetta said:


> congratulations! are going to accept the offer?
> 
> I had a really awkward interview so I knew that I’m gonna be rejected, no shock that they hadn’t offer me an admission. their program seemed very interesting.


Thank you! I think I am going to. I really wanna be able to write plays as well as film and television and the only other program I applied to that offers that is NYU, but I was waitlisted there. 

My interview was also a bit, I don’t know, uncomfortable? I didn’t feel like I expressed myself to the best of my ability. But apparently they liked what they saw for some reason. I just got back from a visit with them, too!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage Fall has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 2, 2020)

JoanCrawford posted a new review on the film school  Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

The film school Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

